# Deputy Sheriff Matt Miller



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Deputy Sheriff Matt Miller Seminole County Sheriff's Office, Florida

End of Watch: Monday, December 26, 2011


Bio & Incident Details

*Age:* 53
*Tour:* 27 years
*Badge #* MT60
*Cause:* Motorcycle accident
*Incident Date:* 12/26/2011
*Weapon:* Not available
*Suspect:* Not available
· Leave a Reflection
· Update this memorial
​Deputy Sheriff Matt Miller was killed in a motorcycle accident on Maitland Boulevard, at the intersection with Gateway Drive, while attempting to make a traffic stop.

He had activated his emergency equipment and was attempting to catch up to a speeding vehicle when a car made a left hand turn in front of him, causing a collision. Deputy Miller was transported to Orlando Regional Medical Center where he succumbed to his injuries.

Deputy Miller had served with the Seminole County Sheriff's Office for 24 years and had previously served with the Longwood Police Department for three years.
Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Sheriff Donald Eslinger
Seminole County Sheriff's Office
100 Bush Boulevard
Sanford, FL 32773

Phone: (407) 665-6600

Read more: Deputy Sheriff Matt Miller, Seminole County Sheriff's Office, Florida


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Rest in Peace.


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP Deputy Miller


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Deputy


----------

